# Dumping club soda into my nano tank?



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey guys

I've just read that Flourish Excel can kill moss. How about dumping some club soda in it everyday? I wonder how long the co2 will last or if there will be an impact on growth...

Amano started co2 with this method.


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

I don't understand the connection between Excel and Club Soda. Are you saying you were hoping to use Excel, but now can't because it will kill your moss so you're looking for alternatives for providing carbon?

Is DIY CO2 (sugar, yeast, water) not an option?

Cans of soda go flat once opened and the circulation in an aquarium would undoubtedly accelerate that.


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Oh yea you're right. I don't wnat to dose Excel because of moss death. 

So was thinking club soda as an alternative. DIY co2 not feasible. Want to keep the tank low tech.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I think the CO2 would dissipate too quickly to be of much use.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I can't imagine it would make much of a difference. Never tried it.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

The concentration in the tank would be minimal, some gardeners use it in soil - which is actually the opposite of what you'd want in soil.. but in the aquarium, it'd need to be constant, but controlled to get "some" co2, easier to just go low tech diy.

What moss are you killing? Only moss easily killed with direct contact in small dosage is mini pellia, any "stringy" moss is not easily impacted, unless it's overdosed or in prolonged direct contact.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Fwiw, I'm surprised Excel is doing anything to the moss. I use it all the time and have several very happy moss varieties growing nicely in Excel dosed tanks. 

How much Excel did you dose and how often ? I use double what it calls for dally in most of my tanks and so far, it has not killed anything, with the notable exception of Valisneria, which clearly did not care for Excel. I grow Cyperus helferi and Sag for vertical interest instead. Even my Crypts don't mind it, though they do not like to be dipped in Excel for algae control. That will kill a number of plants but in the tank, at normal dosage, I've not seen it affect much of anything except in a good way.

Club soda would have zero effect in terms of adding CO2, it would be dissipated so quickly, no benefit could take place.


----------



## Mossman (Mar 7, 2016)

I think adding club soda would increase the ppm of CO2 in the water to a high level, which would then quickly decrease back to your original CO2 levels. I've never done it, but I suspect it might be good for killing snails. Probably minimal affect on moss. This fluctuating CO2 level could also cause an algae bloom.


----------

